# The Zeus Goes RDA!



## Timwis (14/7/21)

Could be one for you @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/7/21)

I see its a 25mm, not for me

and BF pin sold separately ? surely they joking ?

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)

vicTor said:


> I see its a 25mm, not for me
> 
> and BF pin sold separately ? surely they joking ?


You would think they would just throw a BF pin in the box, that's quite disgusting really!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## vicTor (14/7/21)

Timwis said:


> You would think they would just throw a BF pin in the box, that's quite disgusting really!



instead of the little orange screw driver, I agree

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

Buy the bf pin separately? Guess I'll give this RDA a miss then.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)

vicTor said:


> instead of the little orange screw driver, I agree


The little orange tri-tool is a winner compared to the almost universally supplied Blue handled effort that comes with most atomizers!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (14/7/21)

My biggest gripe is that it is not single coil. Don't mind the squonk function or the size that much, but I don't really enjoy dual coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> My biggest gripe is that it is not single coil. Don't mind the squonk function or the size that much, but I don't really enjoy dual coils


I get what you are saying, but not including the squonk pin takes us back almost 10 years to when squonking was a niche market. Today there are multiple mainstream squonkers and companies have been including squonk pins with RDA's as a standard part for a while now. Not including the pin and saying that it can be bought separately looks like a company that's trying to squeeze every bit of cash out of the consumer. (Well to me it seems that way)

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

Not to mention that the company that produces the Zeus also produces Squonkers... So again, looks to me like they are just trying to milk us for more moolah...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I get what you are saying, but not including the squonk pin takes us back almost 10 years to when squonking was a niche market. Today there are multiple mainstream squonkers and companies have been including squonk pins with RDA's as a standard part for a while now. Not including the pin and saying that it can be bought separately looks like a company that's trying to squeeze every bit of cash out of the consumer. (Well to me it seems that way)


What's also bazar is the fact this is a Zeus, therefore a leak resistance design which makes this ideal for using with a BF pin!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Not to mention that the company that produces the Zeus also produces Squonkers... So again, looks to me like they are just trying to milk us for more moolah...


You are right and to them it might seem a small detail but little greedy tricks like this will really start to damage their reputation quickly, vapers are not stupid and will only take so much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (14/7/21)

Nice looking RDA though!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

Timwis said:


> You are right and to them it might seem a small detail but little greedy tricks like this will really start to damage their reputation quickly, vapers are not stupid and will only take so much!


As such I'll vote with my wallet and not buy one. To those who do get this, great. I for one will not be supporting them by buying this product.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/7/21)

Cheeky selling the BF pin separately I agree but I don’t squonk so non issue to me. 

I do however LOVE to over drip so this looks like it’s made for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (14/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> My biggest gripe is that it is not single coil. Don't mind the squonk function or the size that much, but I don't really enjoy dual coils



You can still put a single coil in it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (14/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Could be one for you @vicTor
> 
> View attachment 234808



I called it. Now what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/7/21)

vicTor said:


> I see its a 25mm, not for me
> 
> and BF pin sold separately ? surely they joking ?



If they're not... problem!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> My biggest gripe is that it is not single coil. Don't mind the squonk function or the size that much, but I don't really enjoy dual coils


Its Geekvape… I am sure they will follow up with a single coil version, a deluxe
Kit that includes the squonk pin, a mesh deck and a fancy box and a whole range of oddly coloured versions with funny paraphernalia…

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (15/7/21)

BF pin sold separately? I know a couple of reviewers will be over that like a rash. I might just see Jai's review just for his reaction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (15/7/21)

Adephi said:


> BF pin sold separately? I know a couple of reviewers will be over that like a rash. I might just see Jai's review just for his reaction.


Wouldn't surprise me that it appears in the retail, although i have no influence with my little text reviews even i will be crucifying them on it!

A big selling point of this is the Leakproof design so makes this ideal for squonking, no included BF pin! they should get slaughtered!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (15/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Wouldn't surprise me that it appears in the retail, although i have no influence with my little text reviews even i will be crucifying them on it!
> 
> A big selling point of this is the Leakproof design so makes this ideal for squonking, no included BF pin! they should get slaughtered!



It looks like a winner. It's sexy af. I would love to get one. But without a pin I would have no use for it. I'm like @vicTor. Only have squonks.

I see Mike Vapes and DjLSB already have their videos out, but they have it as GeekVape Z RDA. Looks the same and even has the logo on. And they are criticizing it heavily on the lack of squonkpin.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (15/7/21)

Adephi said:


> It looks like a winner. It's sexy af. I would love to get one. But without a pin I would have no use for it. I'm like @vicTor. Only have squonks.
> 
> I see Mike Vapes and DjLSB already have their videos out, but they have it as GeekVape Z RDA. Looks the same and even has the logo on. And they are criticizing it heavily on the lack of squonkpin.


Yeah it's officially called the Geekvape Z RDA but the Z stands for Zeus, for some bazar reason on their website the entire Zeus range is now called the Z range!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (15/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah it's officially called the Geekvape Z RDA but the Z stands for Zeus, for some bazar reason on their website the entire Zeus range is now called the Z range!


Funny enough Digiflavor are part of Geekvape and the new Siren 4 is officially called the S 4, they seem to be going through a single letter fetish!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (15/7/21)

Adephi said:


> It looks like a winner. It's sexy af. I would love to get one. But without a pin I would have no use for it. I'm like @vicTor. Only have squonks.
> 
> I see Mike Vapes and DjLSB already have their videos out, but they have it as GeekVape Z RDA. Looks the same and even has the logo on. And they are criticizing it heavily on the lack of squonkpin.



will be interesting to see what the pricing is going to be, especially just the pin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (15/7/21)

vicTor said:


> will be interesting to see what the pricing is going to be, especially just the pin



Can expect R600 for the RDA and a ridiculous R200 for the pin. That is if retailers here will stock it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (15/7/21)

HealthCabin sells the Geekvape Z RDA for AUD 19.27 that's ZAR 209

https://www.healthcabin.net/geekvape-z-rda-atomizer-p/27022.html

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (15/7/21)

And they don't sell the BF pin. Makes you wonder which truck these fell off...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/7/21)

Ok now I want one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/21)

fbb1964 said:


> HealthCabin sells the Geekvape Z RDA for AUD 19.27 that's ZAR 209
> 
> https://www.healthcabin.net/geekvape-z-rda-atomizer-p/27022.html


Now it's advertised at $16.99

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

